# Primary hybrid sib crosses - anyone tried them?



## silence882 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi all,

I was wondering if anyone had any experience with producing and blooming primary hybrid sib crosses (e.g. taking two St. Swithins from the same flask and crossing them)?

I remember reading an article in Orchids a while back that this produces plants with a whole lot more variation than the original primary cross. I can see how the genetics would allow for this increased variation and it seems like it could lead to some exciting results, but I don't think I've ever seen this type of cross offered for sale (at least no slippers for sale).

Any thoughts?

--Stephen


----------



## littlefrog (Aug 2, 2012)

It is actually done fairly frequently, although not often enough. In ages past when people had more space this was more popular. Most hybridizers now seem to want to move 'forward', although there is plenty of good stuff buried in the crosses we already have. Might be because they want to name things. I'd rather have good stuff than more names.

I remember when Paph. Macabre was the best thing since sliced bread (it is still pretty close to that) there were sib crosses out for sale all the time. Sometimes you see these labelled as (for example) Paph. Macabre F2.


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 11, 2012)

Yes, I have done it a couple of times.

Here is a post of a Phrag. Mem. Dick Clements that I made by sibbing two seedlings:

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17544

Robert


----------



## paphreek (Sep 11, 2012)

I have done a couple crosses using sibs: Paph Little Trouble ('#1' x '#3') (barbigerum x charlesworthii) and Paph Barb Hella ('#1' x '#2') (barbigerum x Hellas).


----------



## fibre (Sep 12, 2012)

paphreek said:


> I have done a couple crosses using sibs: Paph Little Trouble ('#1' x '#3') (barbigerum x charlesworthii) and Paph Barb Hella ('#1' x '#2') (barbigerum x Hellas).



Any results yet?


----------



## paphreek (Sep 15, 2012)

fibre said:


> Any results yet?



Very similar results to parents on first two seedlings to bloom of the Paph Little Trouble sib cross


----------



## fibre (Sep 16, 2012)

Hmm, maybe you will see more variation if more of these bloom ...


----------



## fibre (Dec 27, 2015)

Ross, I would be interested to see some flowers of the sib cross of Paph Barb Hella. Didn't they bloom yet?


----------

